# [Virtualbox-bin]Se lance plus..et sans erreur (résolu)

## gglaboussole

Bonjour..

J'utilise Virtualbox-bin depuis des années sans soucis... et depuis quelques jours il ne se lance plus...et sans la moindre erreur en console, même avec les options de debogage..

Le plus surprenant c'est que j'arrive très bien à le lancer sur la même machine avec mon utilisateur "invité"..

Mon utilisateur "jerome" fait bien partie du groupe vboxusers

J'ai tenté de renommé son dossier  /home/jerome/.Virtualbox pensant à une corruption quelconque, il me recréé dès que je le relance un /home/jerome/.Virtualbox mais refuse tout autant de s'afficher ou de se plaindre...

Avez vous une piste, une idée, une parole sympa...?

----------

## gglaboussole

Bon...me permet un ptit up, une fois n'est pas coutume !

Il y a vraiment personne qui peut m'aider ? Au moins me dire comment forcer Virtualbox à me causer un peu...

Il est certain que ce n'est pas un pb de config du syteme puisqu'il marche avec un autre user.. mais un problème lié à ma session "jerome"... qu'est ce qui peut embêter Vb à ce point ? De quoi à part /home/jerome/.VbirtualBox dépend Vbox ?

Des fichiers bien planqués?

J'ai fait un post sur le forum de Virtualbox mais n'ai obtenu aucune réponse...

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Bah allez un petit message de soutiens   :Laughing: 

Tu as bien le module "vboxdrv" de chargé ? 

As-tu essayé en mode console ? as-tu essayé de lancer directement une machine virtuelle avec vboxmanage (vboxmanage startvm <machine_name>) ?

EDIT: En fouinnant sur la toile, certain parle de tuer le processus VBoxSVC  pour avoir un message d'erreur... Je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider mais bon... 

As-tu un tel processus lorsque tu essais de lancer virtualbox ?

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Bah allez un petit message de soutiens   

 

Merci c'est sympa   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as bien le module "vboxdrv" de chargé ? 
> 
> 

 

```

laboussole Desktop # lsmod | grep vbo

vboxnetadp              3708  0 

vboxnetflt              8824  0 

vboxdrv              1702711  2 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> As-tu essayé en mode console ? as-tu essayé de lancer directement une machine virtuelle avec vboxmanage (vboxmanage startvm <machine_name>) ?
> 
> 

 

Pareil, rien ne se lance mais pas d'erreurs...par ex :

```

jerome@laboussole ~/Desktop $ VBoxManage startvm "Ubuntu"

Sun VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 3.1.4

(C) 2005-2010 Sun Microsystems, Inc.

All rights reserved.

```

Obligé de faire un ctrl-c....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: En fouinnant sur la toile, certain parle de tuer le processus VBoxSVC  pour avoir un message d'erreur... Je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider mais bon... 
> 
> As-tu un tel processus lorsque tu essais de lancer virtualbox ?

 

Alors oui j'ai un tel processus :

```

jerome@laboussole ~ $ ps aux | grep -i vboxsv

jerome   23642  0.0  0.0 104752  7936 ?        Sl   11:43   0:00 /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxSVC --pipe 10 --auto-shutdown

jerome   23764 

 0.0  0.0  10228   892 pts/3    R+   11:47   0:00 grep --colour=auto -i vboxsv

```

et quand je le tue Miracle !!! la machine virtuelle se lance !!!  :Very Happy: 

Mais par contre toujours impossible de lancer Virtualbox....

Alors je tente la même manip, je lance cette fois ci Virtualbox (et pas VBoxManage donc...)

et je tue VBoxSVC et ReMiracle cette fois VirtualBox se lance mais mes 3 machines virtuelles sont notés inaccessibles, et

j'ai l'erreur suivante :

```

la machine virtuelle est inaccessible, veuillez insepcter le message d'erreur ci desous......

```

Sauf qu'il n'y a pas de message d'erreur...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bref Merci beaucoup Kazuya, grâce à toi j'ai beaucoup avancé, mais ce n'est pas encore résolu...

Si tu as d'autres bonnes idées....

Edit : Du coup renommer le .Virtualbox marche maintenant mais bien sûr j'ai perdu toutes mes machine virtuelles... je vais essayer de les récupérer sans les réinstaller (car là j'aurais vraiment les boules) 

Edit2 : Ben j'y suis arrivé, je dois refaire toute ma conf des préférences mais au moins j'ai pas à réinstaller mes systèmes...

Merci encore Kazuya   :Wink:  

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Cool si ça re-fonctionne alors   :Cool: 

Pourvu que ça continu de fonctionner avec la prochaine version   :Laughing: 

----------

